# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  TRUCOS PARA CONSEGUIR COMPOST EN 2-3 SEMANAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Todos sabemos que la creación de un compost de calidad, estable y con buenas aptitudes para nutrir nuestros cultivos, es en la gran mayoría de ocasiones, cuestión de tiempo y dejar que los organismos que lo transforman cumplan su cometido. Hay veces en las que no disponemos de este compost estable, maduro y tenemos que recurrir a otras soluciones. Te proponemos un compost de 14-20 días.  *Bases del método de compostaje rápido* 
El proceso de compostaje es, en su mayor parte, un compendio de procesos bioquímicos (entre ellos fermentaciones aerobias) a temperaturas variables en función de la evolución del proceso. De forma genérica, las temperaturas de compostaje pueden llegar a los 65-70ºC de máxima, muriendo la gran mayoría de organismos. Es entonces cuando la mayor parte de la actividad microbiana se detiene y las temperturas bajan. A partir de este momento la pila se enfría y se pasa al proceso de maduración. Estos procesos, de forma general, suelen tardar meses. Entonces, ¿cómo podemos acelerar este proceso? Veamos las bases para conseguirlo. 
El método de compostaje rápido fue desarrollado por la Universidad de California, Berkeley con resultados muy satisfactorios. No es un método complejo. No requiere de adición de activadores ni elementos inusuales en una pila de compost. Únicamente requiere más de cuidado y esfuerzo en ciertos aspectos que luego mencionaremos. Evidentemente no es posible, sin tiempo, obtener un compost maduro, mantillo, o similar, pero sí podemos disponer de un producto joven que podemos añadir en superficie para que él mismo vaya madurando en el suelo del huerto, junto con los cultivos y a la vez aportando nutrientes desde el primer momento. Si recuerdas el artículo sobre estabilidad y calidad del compost, mencionábamos que no es mejor un compost maduro que uno joven. Todo depende de la utilidad que se le quiera dar a cada uno. 
El método parte de 3 principios:  *Equilibrio de la materia prima. Relación C/N* 
Ya vimos en su día, la importancia de la relación C/N de la materia a compostar. Se tiene como dato ideal 30:1 aunque esto es sólo un dato. El proceso de compostaje admite variaciones en la relación aunque se establezca este dato como ideal. Para ello, debemos cuidar mucho dicha relación en los componentes primarios del proceso de compostaje. Rondando esta relación de C/N, conseguimos la mayor eficiencia de actividad de los organismos que actúan en el proceso. Quizá este sea el punto más difícil de conseguir si no se tiene el instrumental adecuado. De todas formas, os dejamos algunos datos de relaciones C/N de los materiales más usados.     *Homogeneidad del tamaño. Triturado de la materia prima* 
Cuando disponemos de tiempo, solemos añadir los restos vegetales, podas y demás elementos a compostar, en formas y tamaños muy heterogéneos. Realmente, no es necesario hacer un trabajo previo de triturado de estas cuando se dispone de tiempo para que composten “a su ritmo”. En el caso del compostaje rápido, el triturado y homogeneización es esencial por dos razones:  Al triturar, multiplicamos muchísimas veces la superficie de contacto del material a compostar, consiguiendo una aceleración del proceso considerablemente.Homogeneidad en el montón. En el proceso de compostaje lento y normal, los materiales se van apilando de forma progresiva, en capas, de forma que las relaciones C/N no son las mismas en todo el volumen a compostar. Mezclando bien todos los elementos triturados conseguimos una homogeneidad total y los procesos se realizarán en todo el montón por igual y con más celeridad.
Además de lo mencionado, hay consecuencias directas en la distribución del aire y la humedad en la pila de compost. Como es lógico, la distribución y contenido del aire y la humedad también se homogeinizan, haciendo más rápido y eficiente el proceso.  *Frecuencia de volteo* 
La última de las 3 variables que hacen que el proceso de compostaje pase de meses a semanas es la frecuencia de los volteos. La mayor parte de las reacciones producidas en el proceso son fermentaciones aerobias. Como su nombre indica, necesitan aire para desarrollarse para que lleguen a buen término y el volteo es la forma de oxigenar el montón. Se recomienda dejar la pila de compost de 2 a 3 días sin mover hasta que la mayor parte de los procesos se han activado y la temperatura haya aumentado. Una vez pasado este tiempo, la frecuencia de volteo pasa a ser cada 2 días. Cierto es que supone un esfuerzo extra por nuestra parte, pero recordemos que es la base del método para conseguir un compost en tan poco tiempo.  *Evaluación final* 
El tiempo que tarde el compost en estar disponible es muy variable. Ten encuenta que hablamos de 2 semanas si todas las condiciones de humedad, temperatura, equilibrio de materia prima, aireación…. se mantienen dentro de lo que el método considera ideal. En la mayor parte de ocasiones controlar a la perfeccióin todas las variables es complicado y el proceso tardará algo más. Ya vimos la forma de evaluar si un compost está o no formado. Utiliza los métodos de olor color y estructura, para hacer una evaluación rápida del producto final.  *Ventajas y desventajas de este sistema de compostaje*  *Ventajas destacables:*  La primera de todas y más obvia, la rapidez con la que obtenemos compost para nuestros cultivos.Menor lixiviación de nutrientes, derivado de la rapidez del proceso.Al ser un proceso rápido “violento térmicamente hablando” la viabilidad de semillas de malas hierbas presentes disminuye. *Desventajas del sistema:*  Requiere un control más exhaustivo y más esfuerzo (volteos).La cantidad de materia prima para realizarlo debe ser abundante y disponible de una sola vez. Se requiere como mínimos 1 m³ de material compostable.Conseguir la relación C/N no es algo sencillo. (Requiere experiencia y/o métodos analíticos).Posibilidad de triturar grandes cantidades del material a compostar (trituradora de restos de poda p. ej.). *Fuente: Trucos para conseguir compost en 2-3 semanas*Temas similares: ¿Como preparar dosis de AIB con alcohol (96%)? y ¿Donde o cómo conseguir el AIB puro? Artículo: Dos trucos para hacer compras más saludables en el supermercado VENTA DE HUMUS Y COMPOST EN ICA Humus de Lombriz y Compost Terraforte Guano o Compost?

----------

